# cooking a ecig tincture?



## smokajoe (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyways never tried anything before so was wondering anyone ever made a tincture with cannabis to vape in their ecig?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jan 21, 2013)

it seems like everyone out here mixes in propolyene glycol to get it to flow in those e cigs


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Got a recipe recommendation?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 22, 2013)

I just purchased a Joyetech eGo-T... I've tried many of the other ecig brands and they're pretty much all JUNK. Love my eGo!.. My brother has a "G-Pen", he has mostly good things to say about it except that he smokes a lot of earwax and the wick system used in the eGo and G-pen make that very difficult... Apparently G-pen has recently come out with a new model that doesn't utilize wicks and works great for wax... But I digress, Often. I'm gonna whip up a batch of happy-time juice for this bad boy. All I seem to have in my cupboard is Canola oil, I've used it many times in the past for my special brownie recipe and it never disappoints but my first instinct is that this "brew" is gonna need to be much more potent than I make it for my brownies so instead of nuggs I may have to dip into my kif jar.. If any of you guys have any thoughts or recommendations, I'd love to hear them. Otherwise, I'll let ya know how it goes.. Oh yeah, food for thought real quick..... Peanut oil works great for making hash oil ... But what if I let someone with a peanut allergy takes a toke of my peanut based tincture?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya man I have ego twist would love to make a tincture and vape all day!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 22, 2013)

The "Twist" Huh?... Is that the variable voltage battery? I have the eGo-T (think it's the 1000mah) but you can't change how much it puts out... I was thinking that i may need to pick up one of the VV batteries to really make my tincture vape just right considering it prolly won't end up being the same consistency as the eLiquids that are made to work with it... Hope it works!.. if not i guess ill just be making some cookies (won't that be terrible)


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep my twist goes from 3.6v to 4.7v I'd imagine it would vape nicely at higher voltage and possibly a thinner solution at lower volts? Also the ohms of the cart itself


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone used one of these yet? I just bought one and am waiting for it in the mail. I am also in the process of making a 20vg/80pg tincture for my e cig. Never tried it before so this is all new to me.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

What recipe u using for tincture?


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> Yep my twist goes from 3.6v to 4.7v I'd imagine it would vape nicely at higher voltage and possibly a thinner solution at lower volts? Also the ohms of the cart itself


You got ripped 


Both mine go to 4.8


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 22, 2013)

nope but i just googled it and it seems to work (and look) just like the eGo. the tanks seem to be identical too so i assume whatever works for you will work for me... im a lil hazy on the ratio you gave, is that like 20 parts vegetable glycerin 80 parts "the other stuff"? i was just gonna use canola oil and call it a day cause i know it takes the thc nicely, but you're prolly gonna have better luck finding the consistency we need... i really have NO idea if a canola oil-based tincture will even flow or burn properly in one of these but as far as iv'e read nobody's tried it so what the hell. I plan on making it later tonight... the only thing i'm still having trouble deciding is the ratio of cannabis to oil.... this stuff is gonna have to be *really* potent


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr. Blonde said:


> nope but i just googled it and it seems to work (and look) just like the eGo. the tanks seem to be identical too so i assume whatever works for you will work for me... im a lil hazy on the ratio you gave, is that like 20 parts vegetable glycerin 80 parts "the other stuff"? i was just gonna use canola oil and call it a day cause i know it takes the thc nicely, but you're prolly gonna have better luck finding the consistency we need... i really have NO idea if a canola oil-based tincture will even flow or burn properly in one of these but as far as iv'e read nobody's tried it so what the hell. I plan on making it later tonight... the only thing i'm still having trouble deciding is the ratio of cannabis to oil.... this stuff is gonna have to be *really* potent


100% vegetable oil would be hard as hell to vape


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

7 grams ground nug to 2oz-80/20 pg/vg, let sit 2 months. I just posted my questions and what I'm doing separately. Any advice?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> 100% vegetable oil would be hard as hell to vape


I vape 100% vg with no problems at highervoltage


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 22, 2013)

I went with pg mix because it wicks better then vg alone. Now I just found a tank attachment that should let me vape 100% vg. This is my first attempt so ill get there! Next batch will be 100% vg!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 22, 2013)

Kanivers said:


> 7 grams ground nug to 2oz-80/20 pg/vg, let sit 2 months. I just posted my questions and what I'm doing separately. Any advice?


2 months? I suck at patience... Could i not just simmer it for a couple hours like with vegy oil? or does it really take that long to extract into a pg/vg solution?.. i know the best things are worth waiting for but damn... i'd have to go through two more of my girlfriends periods before i can vape!?!? not sure i'll make it.

... guess i'll just knock her up


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 22, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> I vape 100% vg with no problems at highervoltage


Hard to put in the cartomizers
And fucks up my throat something fierce
Most I will go is 50/50


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Hard to put in the cartomizers
> And fucks up my throat something fierce
> Most I will go is 50/50


fair enough and ya I agree a mix is the best


----------



## Travis9226 (Jan 22, 2013)

I was going to start a thread on this but thought I would throw my two since in. For an ecig tinicture is using a 50/50 mix of vegetable glycerine and propylene glycol. Making your tinicture using the 24hr method found right here on RIU. Basicly you put whatever you want to make your tinicture (bud and or trimmings) and a 50/50 mix of VG/pg to just cover your product in a slow cooker on the keep warm setting for 24 hours. Then filter using a cheese cloth and store in a dark glass bottle. You now have your master batch

This is were it gets fun. You can find flavoring found here http://www.onestopdiyshop.com/categories/DIY-Flavors/ . You then mix your flavorings using a 80-90% VG/pg to 10-20% flavorings. This mix can be made into smaller amber colored droppers. Using your master batch you can make several different flavors. This mix can be dropped directly under the tongue or put into your refillable e cig packs. Here is a good starter pack for a good price http://www.thevaporpro.com/joye-510-xl-black-electronic-cigarette-starter-kit.html

Thank you, stay high


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

hey question, lol I searched and did not se the 24 hour method thread, gotta link? Maybe im too high (damn dabs), eitherway what flavors do you recommend? And you use any amount of bud? Thanks......


----------



## Travis9226 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have a link but I pretty much summed it up.  I think if you Google making tinictures out of vegitible glycerine it should pop up. As for flavors there are literally hundreds. You'll have to do a little trial and error to find the one that best suits you. On the up side the flavorings are relitivly cheap so order a whole bunch.

I also forgot to mention that the 50/50 vg/pg is the same ratio the mix your own tobacco ecig places recommend.

Stay high


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

sweet will get on it, hehe this will be amazing!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 23, 2013)

K.. so i'm having a lil trouble finding my ingredients... the only Propylene Glycol i can find is at farm and fleet by the gallon and it's apparently for cows, made by "Agripharm". will that work? also as far as the Vegetable Glycerin goes, can i just use 100% vegy oil, or do i actually need to look for a bottle of VG?.. whatever the hell that is


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 23, 2013)

Travis9226 said:


> I was going to start a thread on this but thought I would throw my two since in. For an ecig tinicture is using a 50/50 mix of vegetable glycerine and propylene glycol. Making your tinicture using the 24hr method found right here on RIU. Basicly you put whatever you want to make your tinicture (bud and or trimmings) and a 50/50 mix of VG/pg to just cover your product in a slow cooker on the keep warm setting for 24 hours. Then filter using a cheese cloth and store in a dark glass bottle. You now have your master batch
> 
> This is were it gets fun. You can find flavoring found here http://www.onestopdiyshop.com/categories/DIY-Flavors/ . You then mix your flavorings using a 80-90% VG/pg to 10-20% flavorings. This mix can be made into smaller amber colored droppers. Using your master batch you can make several different flavors. This mix can be dropped directly under the tongue or put into your refillable e cig packs. Here is a good starter pack for a good price http://www.thevaporpro.com/joye-510-xl-black-electronic-cigarette-starter-kit.html
> 
> Thank you, stay high


what's warm? approximate temp?


----------



## Travis9226 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mr. Blonde said:


> what's warm? approximate temp?


I would guess right around 135-140f


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 23, 2013)

alright cool... i got my VG and PG and of course a bunch of weed... Im ready to do this. think im gonna give the 24 hour method a try but i'm probably going to start of with a pretty small batch just in case i screw something up... so you're saying a 50/50 mix right off the bat? i was thinking about going a little heavier on the vg and then just adding pg until i get my desired viscosity because as far as i'm aware, the pc doesnt serve much part in the extraction process.. right? also thinking about putting mixture in a jar and then putting jar into pot of water on stove, just to minimize "hot-spots" and make the temp easier to control... then i suppose i'd have to take it out n shake it every so often... any thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 23, 2013)

P.S.... Think I should cap the jar, n take it out and shake it every so often.. or leave it open and stir it?

Where's Rachael Ray when I need her?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I'm about 4 hours into the 24hr method... I went with a 50/50 solution PG/VG (maybe favored the VG a lil). I started small like I said I would. Used about 7 grams of med grade nuggs and a pinch of kif with about 2 fluid ounces of solution... Broke bud up by hand (didn't use grinder) and mixed ingredients into an eight ounce wide-mouth Ball jar... i then filled a crock-pot/ rice cooker thingy with water and put on the "keep warm" setting (seems to keep it between 115 and 120 F)... Placed the closed jar in pot on top of an exfoliating shower sponge to reduce conduction heating. I've been taking the jar out an giving it a lil swirl every now and again. after only a couple hours i already noticed the color of the solution begin to turn a darker, browner, greener color so i think it's safe to say that this temp is certainly expediting the extraction process... think it was Travis that said it should be around 135-140ish so I'm thinking about maybe giving it something like 30 hours.... don't wanna over heat or over expose.

Have i made any major mistakes.. yet?

... try n keep y'all posted


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 25, 2013)

How goes the extract? I must know lol so eager to try this, also question would it matter if I used wet buds (fresh trimmed) or cure em up first?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 25, 2013)

So it's been about 25 hours... the mixture is significantly darker (and thicker) than it was in my last update... not quite as dark as i was expecting though.. in the past when i've made 100% glycerin based tinctures, the end solution is almost black... this kinda concerns me because i fear that i haven't utilized all of the bud yet, and i'm not very comfortable leaving it in the crock-pot (bout 117 F) for too much longer cause i don't want to "break-down" all those sweet cannabinoids... either way i'm going to start straining and filtering tonight... may keep what's left of the "solid material" and toss it in to my next batch just so i know i utilized it fully... thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 25, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> How goes the extract? I must know lol so eager to try this, also question would it matter if I used wet buds (fresh trimmed) or cure em up first?


I think that you would have better luck with dryer nugs, but hey; I'm no master, I know nothing.... but I am a servant, and I know Something.


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 25, 2013)

So the benefits of using a little PG is it transfers flavor as well as thins out the VG which is thicker and doesn't work well with cartomizers. VG transfers no flavor. The only benefit to VG is the thicker vapor, less harsh, more natural. I'm playing with them both now so depending on how harsh I think the hit on the PG is will depend on how much I use. I played with making 10 ml of glycerin tincture today because my new e pen came in the mail and I wanted to try it out. Recipe below:

15 ml VG
5 ml PG
10 ml ever clear 
2.5 g bio diesel (weed)

cooked 6 hours in triple boiler. Shook every hour. Very green liquid but low potency. Not happy. I'll wait 7 more weeks for my tincture. 

How did the 24 hour come out?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 25, 2013)

pretty much got it all through the first (metal) strainer. still quite a bit of sediment in it. gonna let it drip for a bit more then give it a mash. thennnn i've got a cloth rubber banded around a glass to do the next straining... im thinking about maybe using a coffee filter for the final stage of the filtering but i don't know... this stuff is a lot thicker than coffee.... think it'll go through??... meh, we'll see if it's even necessarily


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 25, 2013)

...dripping through cotton cloth. prolly going to need one more strain... thinking about using a microfiber-type pouch thingy that a pair of headphones came in, it just looks real thick to pass through a coffee filter


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 26, 2013)

Step one


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 26, 2013)

i ended up using one of those little filters that came with my keurig


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 26, 2013)

... final product (will be testing in an hour or so)


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 26, 2013)

oh.. and here's a fat chick at the climbing gym!  she's soo high!


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 26, 2013)

Marvelous work keep us posted on potency!


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 26, 2013)

Are you using sublingual or vaping

The only benefit to using PG over VG is that VG is less harsh on the hit and more natural. Other than that VG transfers no flavor and isn't great for cartomizers. PG transfers flavors and is better for vaping. 

Is PG a better solvent then VG? Would a solution of mostly PG work faster? How is your potency after the 24 hour method?

I'm only a week into my 2 month method but my jar already looks dark. Not sure if my 80% PG is going to work faster.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Jan 26, 2013)

Alrighty... It's official, i'm high on vapes from my eGo... I'm about 85% satisfied with the solution... It vapes great, I was a little worried when i filled the cartomizer with it because usually when you add the liquid the wicks become almost invisible immediately. but when i put my "Tinker Bud", as I've been calling it, in it.. the wicks appeared to remain almost dry (and still kinda do) but it seems to be wicking fine... I DO wish it was a little stronger... I'm a very heavy toker.. made sure i didnt smoke anything all day so i could actually tell if it was doing anything.. i'd say i took about 5 or 6 tokes on the eCig (which tastes exactly as if you were smoking buds through a vape) before i started to feel a little "toasty"... soooo i think i'm going to take my masta batch, add a Tbsp or two of kif, and let that sit for a a day or so at temp; or maybe a week or so room temp... as for the smell; it's minuscule to none... prolly take care of whatever smell there is when i start adding flavors, and after that I'll be vaping everywhere! Planes, trains, schools, Gov. buildings, etc.... got some "patients" stopping buy but later i'll prolly toss up a vid er something

We Did It Guys!!!

... I'd like to thank the Academy, Smokajoe, Travis9226, Kanivers, Chesus, and all you little people who made it possible to stick it to the man!

Stay high y'all... I know I will


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is my new rig. Anyone else use this type? VaporX XL


----------



## Kite High (Jan 28, 2013)

nice ...mine is similar with the twist battery voltage setting


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 28, 2013)

So my 80/20 mix is really starting to break down the herb. The mixture looks like its separating into dark green sediment on the bottom and a lighter green suspension floating on top. It smells amazing and makes your mouth go numb when tasting. I am using 2 oz solution for 7 g herb. Even at 2 oz that fills my tank (1.6ml), 37 times. Each tank gives an uncountable amount of hits, like more then 50 maybe even 100. I'm no mathematician, but I think I just turned a quarter into an ounce! I'm just praying that the potency is there!


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 28, 2013)

Kanivers said:


> So my 80/20 mix is really starting to break down the herb. The mixture looks like its separating into dark green sediment on the bottom and a lighter green suspension floating on top. It smells amazing and makes your mouth go numb when tasting. I am using 2 oz solution for 7 g herb. Even at 2 oz that fills my tank (1.6ml), 37 times. Each tank gives an uncountable amount of hits, like more then 50 maybe even 100. I'm no mathematician, but I think I just turned a quarter into an ounce! I'm just praying that the potency is there!
> 
> View attachment 2500853


I really want this to work for you but I really think your gonna have to smoke an entire tank to feel the slightest buzz. Just my prediction, I hope I'm wrong. Let us know bro


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 29, 2013)

it worked for MR. Blonde and "I think" my tincture will be stronger than his. Thanks for the encouragement! I'm waiting 2 months so its going to be a while. I'll def keep updating my progress here and especially when I use it.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 29, 2013)

Kanivers said:


> it worked for MR. Blonde and "I think" my tincture will be stronger than his. Thanks for the encouragement! I'm waiting 2 months so its going to be a while. I'll def keep updating my progress here and especially when I use it.


Why might I ask is your "process" taking so long?


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 29, 2013)

This was the first thread I found with a definitive answer to ratios. After that I've visited every board I could. There's a woman on the grass city forums who knows her shit called badkittysmiles. She independently backed up the two month waiting time. I've also seen 3 months. Here are some other links:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26350

http://www.cannabisknowledge.nl/showthread.php?1987-Vegetable-glycerin-tincture

http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/224085

by the way here is the separation that is happening.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 29, 2013)

personally I bho then dissolve the shatter..takes minutes...but thats me


----------



## Kanivers (Jan 29, 2013)

I would have to make it myself. I don't know where to get BHO. I'm not set up for it and I don't want to make the investment right now. VG and PG are cheap and so is a mason jar


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 1, 2013)

So it's been two weeks. I've been heating (under 180F) water in a plastic 32oz deli container in the microwave almost every day and placing the jar inside, letting it cool. It's definitely separated. I was wondering if it might be ready early due to the extra solvency of my high PG mix. I strained it, filled my tank, and puffed. Now...

let me first say it got me high. That being said I'm already high on green dragon and bubbler hits so its really hard to tell how well it worked. I plan on waiting the two full months so it can only get stronger. I'm going to hit it tomorrow on a clear head and post.


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Awaiting your results!


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well it's not where I want it. I hit it today lightly, but I want it to the point where I just need to take two or so pokes. I drained the tank back into the jar. I can't expect something that I was told will take 2 months, will be ready in two weeks. I'm just anxious!


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you get medicated at all?


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm going to say no.


----------



## Kanivers (Feb 18, 2013)

It's working!!! One month in (half way there) the liquid is much darker and smells different. I've been shaking and lightly heating almost everyday. I had to dip in and try a little bit! Filled up my Tank, took three long puffs and held it in, and... I'm high!!!
I am still going to wait the full two months but I am happy with the effects after a month and it can only get better!!!


----------



## smokajoe (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice I'm excited haha will start mine soon


----------



## ShowStopper (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been wanting to try e-cigs for awhile but am finaly ready to purchase my first one. I've been making pills by heating coconut oil and hash in a crock pot for 24 hours and I figured I could use the same recipe for e-cigs, if the consistency is right. So I have two questions, what consistency should the tincture be and what brands of e-cigs are recomended?


----------



## Kanivers (Mar 4, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> So I have two questions, what consistency should the tincture be and what brands of e-cigs are recomended?


The thinner the easier the cart or tank wicks. VG is much thicker but is doable 100%. No one seems to have the one I bought: VaporX, most people talk about g pen. I like my pen a lot but you can't cape concentrates only e liquid. I think g pen makes a attachment where you can put straight concentrate on the coil. It is in direct contact with the heating element with no wicking.


----------



## ShowStopper (Mar 5, 2013)

Kanivers said:


> The thinner the easier the cart or tank wicks. VG is much thicker but is doable 100%. No one seems to have the one I bought: VaporX, most people talk about g pen. I like my pen a lot but you can't cape concentrates only e liquid. I think g pen makes a attachment where you can put straight concentrate on the coil. It is in direct contact with the heating element with no wicking.


Thanks for the information, it seems that I will have to go with a different recipe then the coconut oil.


----------



## Kanivers (Mar 14, 2013)

My PG/VG tincture is finally done after two months. I put the plant matter under a microscope and it is definitely stripped of all resin glands. I just used this tincture sublingually about 2ml. 30 min in was nice. I'm at just about an our now and it's great! No decarboxylation. The effects are still heady. I'm an hour in so ill see where I get. 

I also just dissolved some concentrate made from second run BHO ethanol extraction in some 100% PG. I used .10g wax with 1cc PG. Still testing effects.


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 18, 2013)

How is the potency when vaped in your ecig now that its done!


----------



## RedSnapper99 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am starting 50vg/50pg. Did ya'll say heat everyday? Could i just put in a jar and set it outside in the sun? I read a thread about cooking and the guy said he used soy lecithin to boost the potency. I wonder does this have the same effect in the vaping as it does when you cook it as brownies or cookies. I got all my product on ebay even the soy lecithin which comes in liquid form all together about $35. My plan for mix was to oven roast my bud, then mix in the vg/pg into mason jar, seal it and open up in a month. Too simple? What do ya'll think? I guess i will experiment with the soy lecithin in a month, maybe try to cook it in before i strain it or leave it in mix for the month then strain. I would love to know haven't been this motivated in a long time.


----------



## PsychedelicSam (Jun 26, 2013)

RedSnapper99 said:


> I am starting 50vg/50pg. Did ya'll say heat everyday? Could i just put in a jar and set it outside in the sun? I read a thread about cooking and the guy said he used soy lecithin to boost the potency. I wonder does this have the same effect in the vaping as it does when you cook it as brownies or cookies. I got all my product on ebay even the soy lecithin which comes in liquid form all together about $35. My plan for mix was to oven roast my bud, then mix in the vg/pg into mason jar, seal it and open up in a month. Too simple? What do ya'll think? I guess i will experiment with the soy lecithin in a month, maybe try to cook it in before i strain it or leave it in mix for the month then strain. I would love to know haven't been this motivated in a long time.


You don't want to ever use lecithin with a smoking/vaping product, only ingestion.


----------



## RedSnapper99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Good to know thanks. Now i have plenty for cooking.


----------



## possum5885 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr. Blonde said:


> K.. so i'm having a lil trouble finding my ingredients... the only Propylene Glycol i can find is at farm and fleet by the gallon and it's apparently for cows, made by "Agripharm". will that work? also as far as the Vegetable Glycerin goes, can i just use 100% vegy oil, or do i actually need to look for a bottle of VG?.. whatever the hell that is


Were you able to find these products loacally or did you have to buy off line? what brands? thanks


----------



## RedSnapper99 (Aug 8, 2013)

ebay i got it all on ebay. averaged $6 per 8oz bottle of vg or pg same with tincture bottles except they are much cheaper. now it has been one month and i can honestly say i get a buzz but it only lasts about 20 mins. and it takes a bout 15 big hits to get it. going to add another sack and let it sit for one more month. one thing i will do differently on next batch is use a 70 pg 30 vg mix because it doesnt seem to burn quite as easy 5050


----------



## KindGrower (Oct 14, 2013)

If I wanted to use a half oz how much of the liquid part should I use?


----------



## psilocybindude (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys not trying to go all off topic on your thread or anything but i recently made my first glycirine tincture with abv to be used in my e cig, and a few hours after i strained it and put it in the fridge i noticed a white foamy substance on the top of it that seems to be multplying so i am stating to wonder if i have contaminated the tincture some how what do you guys think?



RedSnapper99 said:


> now it has been one month and i can honestly say i get a buzz but it only lasts about 20 mins. and it takes a bout 15 big hits to get it. going to add another sack and let it sit for one more month.


I just wanted to add that it seems to be the same for me, it seems like i have to smoke a lot to get a pretty short duration of effect, i used 16 grams of abv and 16 o/z of glycerine when i made it and this is my first one so I'm not sure how strong it should be, but I'm starting to wonder if maybe my crock pot over cooked it or if maybe the e cig is not the best delivery method for the tincture. I get a lot of vapor and it actually taste pretty good mixed with my Irish mintz from mad vapes but i only get stoned for a very short time, and i have read that when it comes to e cigs most of the nicotine is absorbed through your mouth and throat not really so much in the lungs, also when reading about tinctures they typically are used by dropping some drops under you tongue, so i am starting to wonder, by vaping the tincture aren't we really just wasting what ever % of the tincture escapes our mouths in the form of vapor?


----------

